# 20g to 75g Take 2!



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Well due to my issues that I posted here:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/winter-warning-1772.html
I ended up breaking down my 75g tank before figuring out what the problem was. This gave me the chance to re-start my 75g tank, but it was still rushed as far as finding new driftwood and a few new plants. 

I was able to find a local supplier of driftwood that was "safe" and had been naturally found in water for years. I also order more fern type plants to have more growth choices on the driftwood and rocks. It's still not ideal but I wanted to limit the time my fish spent in the 20g due to size and overcrowding issues. So I present to you all my new 75g setup.

New setup:









Previous setup:


----------



## FishMaui (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it looks great! I am starting to think about creating a planted tank. How do keep the gravel suctioned and clean without disturbing your plantings? What did you use for the substrate?


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks great! Nice find on the Drift Wood!
The Driftwood is gonna look awesome as 
soon as those java and windelov ferns grow in!

-Brandon


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks you 2!

I don't vacuum the gravel. I use the waste as ferts. To help break down larger stuff though, I have Siamese algae eaters, shrimps, and cory cats.


----------



## Bruce00 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats a sweet looking setup.........congrats

Iam in the process of "attempting" to do like wise. Could you share the supplier of your driftwood?
I'd love to get something like that


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

That is an awesome looking tank


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks. Unfortuanately the supplier is a local fishstore that gets their driftwood for a local guy that goes to the lakes in our state and hand picks driftwoods that he treats and sandblasts.

BTW I have better pics of the new setup under the tank builds area:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/my-planted-75g-amazon-tank-1969.html


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Woah I love your tank!! the light really does illuminate the water and the plants!! whats the wattage on the light bulb?? and how much Kelvin is it?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I have 2 sets of Nova Extreme T5 lights on them. Each comes with 2 54w bulbs. One bulb is a 10,000k and one is a pink freshwater bulb. I am not sure I care for the pink "freshwater" ones although it is supposed to bring out the green more and promote photosyntesis.

I will probably replace the pink ones in a year with 6700k bulbs.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow 54W bulbs!! I don't know much about the T5 or "T" stuff for the bulbs xD I just look for the wattage and the kelvin rating.

I might want to get a stronger light bulb for my 29 gallon. Probably 40W and 18,000k if that even is possible 

Will a pink bulb alone be able to bring out the green in my amazon sword plants?

I have a Flora Glo one which is 20W and 6,500k rating. It is a big upgrade for me because my old one was probably a 15 or 20 W but a kelvin rating lower than 2,000. So my swords didn't do so well. Do you think that Home Depot will be a good place to buy the light bulbs? like the Fluorescent long tube light...


----------

